# Help Dating a Schwinn Panther 1969 or 1970



## brywil1970 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a Schwinn Panther with tank.  The serial number is DF33508 and is at the rear wheel connection on the frame.  From what I can find this marking location was used in 1969 but the serial numbers for 1969 end at DE****** with the E standing for 1969.  Is this bike an April 1970 bike?

Thanks for your help


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 18, 2013)

*schwinn panther*

yes,df would make this bike an april of 1970.i love these middleweight panthers.what color is it?can you post a pic?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2013)

This doesn't make sense.  A '70 serial would be on the headtube not the dropout. You need to post a pic. V/r Shawn


----------



## rhenning (Apr 18, 2013)

The serial number location change happened in the 1970 models but not at the start of the year.  More like late Spring.  Roger


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 18, 2013)

Just bought a FF (June 70) Heavy Duti yesterday and was surprised to see the serial number on the rear dropout myself.  Here is a pic as I bought it. Baskets already off. Paint is pretty nice, will detail up pretty decent. Probably has to have whitewalls to pop. It looks utilitarian but drab with the blackwalls.


----------



## brywil1970 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry, I did not take pictures yet.  The color is green all original I believe.  I would say bike is at about 90 %.  I will try to get a picture soon.  !970 was the last year with the horn tank?  Is that correct?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes 70 was the last year for the Panther and the horn tank. Here is a pic of my 70, one of my favs!!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 20, 2013)

*schwinn panther*

schwinnbikebob,that is a beautiful campus green panther.i think the best color in that model.i love it.


----------

